# Tacky-Tack Saddle Pads



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

We decided to invest in a different saddle pad. The one that came with my saddle was too big for Sundance and the saddle slipped off to the side when I'd try to mount. My husband found these pads at our local tack sales. I've had many people tell me that these are the only pads they will use, and that they prevent slipping. This is the one we bought, but in hunter green...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It is relatively uncommon for a saddle pad to be too large and cause slipping. More common is the fact that the saddle is an improper fit for your horse. That isn't to say that there isn't a problem with your tack but I would love to see the pad and the saddle on your horse.

Concerning the pad you asked about, personally, I would not use any pad that has a rubber or rubber like material against my horse. I don't like the way it builds up heat and I've see the rubbing and hair loss that it has caused on some horses.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Concerning the pad you asked about, personally, I would not use any pad that has a rubber or rubber like material against my horse. I don't like the way it builds up heat and I've see the rubbing and hair loss that it has caused on some horses.


I've heard this a lot about neoprene or rubber backed pads. As someone said to me, "would you want to wear rubber when you got warm?" 

I would look for a felt backed pad or maybe fleece.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard mixed reviews on them.
Some horses hate the feeling of the "tacky" side on their back, and will actually protest. 
Others have no problems at all. 

This is the review I was looking for:

*Likes:* This pad had a lot of stick to it, Red seemed to be ok with it, and my heavy roping saddle seemed to fit better. He seemed to enjoy the high whither front and extra pad on the side. I like the control contact feel you get from what ever it is made out of. It seem to make Red more comfortable on the ride 4 times out.

*Dislikes:* Remember the word (tacky), At a roping one night me an old Red who knows me as I know him ran our first cow of the night. I noticed a little speed hump in his rump during the leaving of the shoot gate in our first run, and made a comment to those around me about how Red had a little more step tonight and hoping he was not reverting to his younger day`s of kicking up his heel`s. Well my second run came about and all was normal in the control room as from my view, as I threw my head rope and drawed up my slack all was fine. until I dalled off and went left when to amazement Red went air born and started bucking with a 800 lb steer in tow and my healer making a strong attempt to heal. After my third time around the arena,(steer still in tow) glancing over left shoulder to my astonishment I noticed we have been bucking for 23.598 secounds (NEW AREANA RECORD) for which I didnt want to win thank you, Along with my healer (Garry)who got tired of chasing and I think he started in in with the crowed shouting (ride him),For which I didn`t want to ride him (I wanted off EASY). After all this and the hoopla of the 23.598 second ride I started checking to see what cause the problem, Remember the word TACKY!!!!(SON this pad is TACKY!!) Old RED`s back looked like a beaver jumped on his back and Nawwed his hair with his teeth and was using hair to build a dam, I Pulled out a hand full hair and lower main from the bottom of the pad. My suggestion is a WARNING LABLE (when pulling steers expect strong traction and possible hair loss, Side affects to include bucking snorting farting and sometimes the feeling the ground is closing in on you fast)

Reinsman Tacky Too Pad Western Saddle Fittings/Pads Reviews @ Horse Tack Review


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Remember the word TACKY!!!!(SON this pad is TACKY!!) Old RED`s back looked like a beaver jumped on his back and Nawwed his hair with his teeth and was using hair to build a dam, I Pulled out a hand full hair and lower main from the bottom of the pad. My suggestion is a WARNING LABLE (when pulling steers expect strong traction and possible hair loss, Side affects to include bucking snorting farting and sometimes the feeling the ground is closing in on you fast)


 
ROFLMAO!!!:lol::lol::lol:

A very good example of why the neoprene tack scares the beejeebers out of me. I've been out of the horse scene for a long time. I was shocked that the good old fleece backed super cinches that were so popular back in my day are nearly impossible to find now. The local tack stores are full of this neoprene stuff. I finally found a felt cinch I thought would be okay. I was thrilled when I found my good old fleece backed super cinches could be found on EBAY!


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a tacky too pad and I love it. I don't think my horse sweats anymore or feels any warmer after a ride with this pad then he was when I used a fleece pad. My horse doens't mind the tacky-ness and it has never pulled his hair out. It defiantly doesn't slip around, which I love because my boy is still training and is very spooky... 

I don't do any intense riding though, just trails and simple arena riding.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

andysgagirl: I'm with you, I don't do any major riding. I mostly pleasure ride at home or on the roads. I tried out the pad yesterday during Sundance's first ride with me. He did very well with it, and we had no issues out of it. I have to say that I am pleased with the pad. After a good ride, he had minimal sweating and just a tad shedding.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm glad you liked it! I have been very happy with mine, but this thread has made me more cautious. I pay more attention now when I ride him to make sure it isn't hurting him. I would defiantly quit using it if it started to pull out his hair. But so far it's been great for us


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have one too and I love it. None of my horses have had a problem with it.

Also for neoprene tack, with all the horses coming in and out it is SOOOOO much easier to clean after a work out. You can just hose it off with bleach water.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree, if I ever noticed a problem I would definitely put a stop to using it. I hope it continues to do as well as it did on our last ride though. So far it seems like a decent investment.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would never buy a neoprene saddle pad. For the similar reason that JDI explained. I do have a pair of neoprene splint boots which I like. But, every time I get the chance, I take them off and hose them/ or just hose them while on the horse. I don't think that sand + sweat + tacky neoprene would be too fun on a horses legs for long. So I make sure to rinse often.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a horse-by-horse basis. Some horses have no problem, and some do. Mainly, what I've found, is that the majority have no problem, but there are a few very sensitive horses out there that are bothered. I have a tacky-too (the reinsman one? is that the right name?) western pad that i use exclusively on my paint, and we work hard. It's never bothered him at all, and has never rubbed ANY area of hair off (and he's REAL quick to lose hair with blankets/etc.).

I have just a tacky thin pad to put under other blankets if things slip, and I use that too with no ill effects whatsoever. They're not bad, awesome to clean, and if your horse works with it, I love them.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

I use them all the time and on many different horses with no problems. Love how easy they clean up and they look new for a long time.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting thread, I just bought a tacky too pad a few weeks ago, I havent tried it just yet but others at my barn have them and love them and no one has commented anything bad about them.
I ride mostly in a closed cell foam pad by prof. choice , I have been using that for about 1 year and love it ....so easy to hose it off and my horses seem to like it just fine too.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh yea, forgot to say...
A lady I sometimes work for, she just bought a bareback pad with the tacky neoprene on the bottom of it. She has all retired horses at her barn and they just do simple,short trail rides in her woods. I would purchase the bareback pad. I used it for a quick ride on one of the new boarder's horse and I liked it. It stayed put, unlike my felt bareback pad. So I will probably sell my felt one and get a neoprene. But I think they run about $75.00 US.


----------

